# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá 4 bộ Alpha 66AC

## occutit

Tình hình ủng hộ phong trào chơi thể thao. Em lục xem ở nhà còn gì đấu không thì thấy mấy bộ 66AC cuối cùng nhìn ghét quá. Lôi ra đấu luôn để có tiền chơi thể thao tí cho vui.



Giá khởi điểm: 100.000 VND.
Giá kết thúc:   4.500.000 VND.
Bước giá mỗi lần đấu : 100.000 VND
Người tham gia đấu không được bid 2 lần liên tiếp.
Gồm tất cả như hình minh họa. Driver asd12B-C + 4 con 66. Jack đi kèm. 

Liên lạc: 0934năm92468. Vũ
Em ở Đà Lạt. 
Free ship Phương Trang.

----------


## sontnt

Mở hàng 200k
Ko có thời gian hết hạn đấu giá à bác

----------


## Gamo

Ý chú Cu Tí là ai tới 4.5tr trước thì thắng...

----------


## hung1706

hehe thế thì em tiễn sớm 1 đoạn 450k nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ê ê, ôngHưng sai luật rồi  :Big Grin: 

Để giúp ông Cu Bé Tí xong sớm: $300K

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Ái chà mắt em kèm nhèm rồi, nhìn ham quá đọc sơ quất giá luôn  :Big Grin: .
làm lại 400k nhá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emptyhb

Hoho, trò này vui đây. Em theo 500K

----------


## cnclaivung

em theo 600k

----------


## thuhanoi

700k                            hé

----------


## sontnt

800k theo luôn đê

----------


## Gamo

900k đê!!!

----------


## thuhanoi

1000k làm nhanh cho gọn

----------


## sontnt

1100k xong trong tối nay luôn đê

----------


## emptyhb

1200k  :Cool:

----------


## sontnt

đua xe thôi 1300k

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, đua lẹ cho chú Cu Tí nè 1400k

----------


## thuhanoi

Lại chẳn 1500 K                                        K

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lên 1600k nào

----------


## sontnt

đấu rồi, nhanh còn banh với bóng, 1700k

----------


## Tuancoi

Cái dụ đi từng bước này hấp dẫn à nghe? Theo cái lẻ 1600k nhé

----------


## Gamo

Đua đòi quá nhe, 1800k

----------


## thuhanoi

Lại phải đi rồi 1700K  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

cũng đu tiếp 1.900k

----------


## sontnt

bay lên theo mọi người 2000k

----------


## Gamo

Lên 2100k nè

----------


## emptyhb

tiếp 2200k

----------


## sontnt

tiếp luôn 2300k

----------


## Gamo

Tiếp 2400k nè  :Big Grin:

----------


## sontnt

2500k, có ai cần xe pháo gì ko, xài ko hết  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, 2600k nhe

----------


## sontnt

2700k luôn nhe

----------


## emptyhb

2700k nhá mấy bác

----------


## Gamo

2800k nè mấy pa

----------


## sontnt

2900k luôn nhé mấy ông

----------


## Gamo

3000k nè!!!

----------


## sontnt

3100k luôn rồi nè

----------


## Gamo

3200k cho nó vui

----------


## sontnt

3300k luôn ne trời ơi

----------


## ducduy9104

Thực tế đã cho thấy là mấy ông nhoi nhoi ban đầu thường là thua cuộc, cao thủ toàn núp lùm chọi đá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Tiếp nè: $3400k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

lên là lên là lên 3400k

----------


## sontnt

3500k roi ne

----------


## Nam CNC

3500K , nãy giờ chưa đọc.

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha làm quá rồi nha, 3600k

----------


## sontnt

3700k hehehe

----------


## huanpt

3800k. Chưa tết mà

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, chú Cu Tí nhớ trả tiền công cò mồi nhé...

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp 3.900k

----------


## sontnt

tiếp 4000k nè

----------


## huanpt

4100k. Vẫn chưa tết mà

----------


## sontnt

4200k. Nhanh nhanh nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

em sửa lại 4300k, mấy bác post nhanh quá

----------


## emptyhb

Ai gia rá 4.400k đi  :Confused:

----------


## Gamo

Mấy bác chuẩn bị tinh thần nhé. Bao nhiêu bác đặt tay lên bàn phím rồi ta?

----------


## thuyên1982

4400kdggggg

----------


## emptyhb

Em chưa chuẩn bị đâu

----------


## Nam CNC

con bà nó 4400K

----------


## sontnt

4500k luôn nè  :Frown: ((((((((

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em cũng 4500k luôn ạ.:-)

----------


## emptyhb

Á á bị khóa 90s chứ

----------


## Duccdt06

bác nhanh ác

----------


## occutit

Bác Sontnt hình như là người thắng cuộc. Số tk của em là : 0561003752693 Trần Đình Vũ, Vietcombank Dalat. đến hết sáng mai em chưa thấy tiền thì em lôi ra đấu lại à nha. 
Thanks các bác đã bỏ giá 4400k =))

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

hình như chưa có ai ra giá 4400k.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> con bà nó 4400K


đại ca không ăn chịu nhịn nên đã lao ra chửi con bà nó.:-)

----------


## Gamo

> Bác Sontnt hình như là người thắng cuộc. Số tk của em là : 0561003752693 Trần Đình Vũ, Vietcombank Dalat. đến hết sáng mai em chưa thấy tiền thì em lôi ra đấu lại à nha. 
> Thanks các bác đã bỏ giá 4400k =))


Đấu lại đi ku!!! Tội nghiệp bác emptyhb

----------


## occutit

Nó đầy alpha, tội chưa xử  :Smile: )

----------


## iamnot.romeo

haha tội nghiệp bác emptyhb, núp lùm đánh 1 cú là thắng rồi  :Smile: ))

----------


## emptyhb

haha, nhìn bác nam bỏ 4400k mà chả làm gì được

----------


## emptyhb

Tội lắm, đấu lại đi mấy bác  :Cool:

----------


## sontnt

haha, còn đấu lại thì tội em lắm. Em canh ngay từ đầu rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha đây toàn xạo sự. Nhà Nam ròm là đầy alpha, nghe Ốc Cu Tí mới biết cha emptyhb cũng chẳng hiền lành gì  :Wink:

----------


## Khoa C3

Hay là làm cái pic show hàng xem nhà ai nhiều alpha nhất đê các cụ.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy chú cứ chém gió , tớ im như thóc rồi mà cứ moi ra hoài.

----------


## occutit

Vâng, vụ đấu giá đã ra đi êm đẹp không có tai nạn bất ngờ. Theo gợi ý của anh Nam. Được cái em canh giờ đá bóng mở topic =))

----------


## katerman

Xong 66AC rồi, đấu giá 911 AC đi chủ thớt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

911 deeeeee!!!

----------


## occutit

911 Em không có mà xài lấy gì đấu đây hả các bác.... Do em chả có gì làm bắt chước anh Nam quậy chơi chứ đấu kiểu này chừng chục lần là không có tiền mua sịp mặc =))

----------


## writewin

tàn cuộc rồi ah, hĩ hĩ mấy hôm nay bận quá ko lên tham gia dc, còn ko đấu tiếp

----------


## tanbao

> tàn cuộc rồi ah, hĩ hĩ mấy hôm nay bận quá ko lên tham gia dc, còn ko đấu tiếp


bắt đầu lại nha, 110k

----------

